# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update69 Added Samsung New SPRINT Unlock, Improved Applock Unlocking & More.

## mohamed73

*GcPro Total update count 69 release date 08-01-2018 
GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0061 released.*    *Added Sprint S9(G960U),S9+(G965U) Rev 1,Rev 2,Rev 3(via combination modem) sprint direct unlock.(use sprint unlock)* beta 
Note:You must enable diag for such phone via ##3424#.** Added G892U,S8(G950U),S8+(G955U),S9(G960U),S9+(G965U) Rev 1,Rev 2,Rev 3(via combination modem) application locked direct unlock. 
Note:You must enable diag for such phone via *#0808#.** Added MSL ID,IMEICERT check,IMEI CERT CPID Read over adb.** Added MSLCERT base device over uart You must have valid MSLCERT in cert file. * beta* *Improved qcom code reader.** Improved samsung frp_ufs.** Improved comport faster then before.** Improved applocked unlocking.** Improved J327P U3 temp unlock.** Improved smartcard manager.*  * PS. you will be charged 4 credit each time you use even same phone.* *
Strongly recommend to use latest version. all old version will stop working soon. 
Big thanks to all bug hunters who helped to improve GCPro software.*  *GCPro Credits Resellers visit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *GCPro Credits Consumption visit* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *
Download Links...*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

